

The Free Encryption App That Wants to Replace Gmail, Dropbox, and HipChat - secfirstmd
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/peerio-free-encryption-app/

======
bwanshoom
Source code here: [https://github.com/PeerioTechnologies/peerio-
client](https://github.com/PeerioTechnologies/peerio-client)

------
owly
Will it remain free? Otherwise how will it survive?

~~~
dserodio
That's a very important question. Are we Peerio's customers or products?

------
jlev
Pretty slick interface; hope it catches on.

